# Files Files and More Files



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

Folks

New stuff at the blog and the website.

The Blog
My Kingdom for a File: why we should give proper respect to files and rasps
http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolemera/

The Site
From Peter Evans comes a set of 1889 Nicholson File Co. Price Lists
http://www.toolemera.com/grr/index.html

Plus, a new Feature
The first installment of an ongoing link-list of free eBooks from Google Books, The Internet Archive and others. Finding stuff that we like online is a pain. Mike Wenzloff left this idea simmering in my brain, such as it is, which now you see as this link-list. The usual jump off place is the Toolemera Press Gateway
http://www.toolemera.com/grr/index.html

Enjoy and as usual, feel free to yell if you spot some errant grammar or peculiar spelling.

Best
Gary


----------

